# New goats bully my other goat- updates #2



## Catahoula (Oct 16, 2012)

We just got two Alpine kids to add to our two Boer kids 'herd'. The Boers are 7.5 months old and the Alpines are 6 months old. Jac, one of the Boers is more pushy with the new kids. He uses his head and shoulder to push the new kids away from...mostly food area. He isn't aggressive... more annoying. Sometimes he pushes harder but the new kids never seemed afraid or cried... The past couple days, I have noticed my other Boer, Walter is being a bit vocal and needy. I also notice he was a bit shy with the new kids. I didn't think too much about it...till this evening when I fed them and lock them up for the night. I got the Alpines in the shelter first, then Walter... While I was catching Jac to put him in, I heard some really loud banning noise along with Walter bleating loudly. I looked inside the shelter...only to find Cody and Annabelle side swiping Walter and pushing him to a corner. And Cody ramming him again while Walter trying to get away. I knew they have to settle the difference on their own but I was really surprised to see the new (not so sweet anymore) kids being so aggressive. My sweet and adorable Walter never did anything mean to them from the beginning. It was always Jac. I am not too happy right now. It would be another thing if Cody and Annabelle fought bact again Jac since he was being annoying to them. But to beat up on my Walter??? OOooooo I am NOT happy. To think I was worrying about the Boers eating all the food leaving nothing for the Alpines. I am NOT happy about them being so mean to my sweet Walter. How long would this last????

This is my sweet Walter. He is also my favorite goat.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

If they don't have horns then there's not much that you should do. Goats have a herd order and they must determine it and figure things out. If they have horns then they could hurt your Boers but if they are all lacking horns then they shouldn't really be able to hurt each other. I say let them go and figure things out. Once they gets it sorted out then they will all be fine. It could last a few days or maybe longer.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

I had an issue with my wethers deciding to bully my does when we first put them in their new night time enclosure in the new lot. They were pinning the girls in the corners of the pen and ramming them. They even had my quiet doe hollering when they did it to her. I got in there with them and fussed at the boys and popped them both and it seemed to stop them. I haven't seen them doing it anymore. They still butt each other on occasion but it isn't the obvious rough bullying that I saw them do to the does. Not saying it would work for you but it seemed to get through to my boys. 

I'm figuring with your goats though that it is just determining herd order. I agree with Straw, since they are all hornless I wouldn't be too worried with it.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely no horns on all four! The funny thing is that Alpines are caution toward Jac. Jac on the other hand is submissive to Walter. Now Walter is 'scared'? of the Alpine... Walter never did anything to the new goats. It breaks my heart to think about tomorrow night...when I lock them up again. This herd thing...I will never understand. I guess no more goats for me. Can't handle this again.   Thanks for the support.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 16, 2012)

When I brought Andy home I put him in a pen next to Buck naked and Jax pen. Buck went nuts trying to ram him through the fence. Of course he couldn't hurt him through the fence, though Andys horn caught one of Bucks scurs and pulled it clean off!  But then was trying to ram me when I was petting Andy near the common fence  line......I squatted down so I was right on his height level and right through the fence I popped him on the cheek, hard enough  to let him know I meant business. He took 2 more then thought better of it. Only 2 more incidences and now all I have to do is ball my fist and show him, asking if "he wants some of this?" He looks at me and backs up, calling off the battle!  

I also decided to have a "conversation" with him, just a reminder that I am THE BOSS! I reached under him and in 1/2 a second had him flat on his back....I was more surprised than him that he did not even try....I mean at all...to struggle! I held him down just with my fingertips and let him up after about 45 seconds....he has been extra sweet since then!.....

I don't have much advise on the bullying  I get upset when my favorite goats are the ones picked on. One of my wethers was turning out to be a real bully towards a couple of my new does so I ended up selling both wethers. I absolutely love how pretty your Boers are! I hope your kids settle down soon.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 17, 2012)

I love the Boers' clumsiness and thought the Alpines are so graceful. The situation now reminds me back in high school where the 'nerds' get picked on by the 'popular' kids. I love my nerds!!! I do need the Alpines to see I am the herd queen...at least when I am around. They haven't tried anything on me yet. Walter is my happy go lucky guy.


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 17, 2012)

First off let me say Walter is adorable.  I know it's hard to watch but they must decide their place in the herd and hopefully all will settle down.  I have a herd queen that can be a real "B", but that's just the way it is and there is nothing I can do about it other than remove her or the other goats she pushes around.  They learn their place and ususally avoid the King and/or Queen and just go about their business.  My husband can't stand it and will sometimes scold the queen but I tell him it's not going to do any good.  Thankfully noone has been hurt and they learn how to deal with each other.  Just give it some time and see if they are going to settle in and learn the routine.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 19, 2012)

The last couple nights I lock them all together and put lots of food inside the shelter. They were all preoccupied when I left so I didn't hear any banging or bleating. They all seemed ok the next morning too. Walter doesn't seem to be in a panic like he did before but he still avoid Cody, the bigger Alpine.  I am also noticing that Walter doesn't seem as happy as he used to be though...   Everyone has good appetite in the morning and eat well. It is when we go for our walk I noticed Walter is always behind...not like he used to. Jac and Cody are always side by side trying to beat each other to the first tree, the first leaf but it seems Jac is still ahead of the game. I feel so bad about Walter though. He is my easy going happy go lucky boy but now he is sad. The last thing I want is him or any goats to be sad. I hope he'll bounce out of it.   :/


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, here is the latest update...

I guess Walter realized he is bigger and could actually fight back. This past week he's been chasing after Anabel and she was very much intimidated by him. She also gets chased out of the shelter. That also makes me sad...to see. Her brother, Cody sometimes would come to her rescue and then Jac will helpWalter to push Cody. The pushing goes on and on... I do keep everyone in his/her place at feeding time. Anabel gets a share but often still get pushed when I am not around. She is the smallest of all and the only girl. I am wondering if she eventually will become the 'queen of the herd'? The other three are wethers.

I just wish they could all be 'nice'. Walter is still my favorite but it make is harder to love the bully though.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 5, 2012)

It really is just what they have to do. When they have the pecking order down they'll calm down.


----------

